# seriously lacking in upper chest



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

im 22 natty and a few weeks into my cut, i cant seem to get any upper chest development, any tips ?


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Incline bench mate...that should sort it


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

ive been smashing both for the last 6months and getting nothing!!!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Cable flies from the bottom.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

What does your chest session consist of?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Mockett said:


> im 22 natty and a few weeks into my cut, i cant seem to get any upper chest development, any tips ?
> View attachment 147241


Pull your bottoms up mate.


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

flat bench 3x10

incline dumbbell 3x10

cable fly from bottom 2x8

cable fly middle 2x8

cable fly from high 2x8

then sometimes dips

once a week


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Pull your bottoms up mate.


haha only photo i have sorry fellas


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Try heavy incline 3 x 5, you might respond better to heavier lower reps


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Mockett said:


> flat bench 3x10
> 
> incline dumbbell 3x10
> 
> ...


I find heavy smith inclines work for me. 3 sets, 8 / 6 / 6 then drop the weight once till failure on the last set.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

you have a ****ty chest genetics mate, thats it

the same as me, just train train train, it will fill up eventually


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Mockett said:


> flat bench 3x10
> 
> incline dumbbell 3x10
> 
> ...


Start your workout by doing inclines first.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Change the grip to a slightly smaller distance than shoulder width and see if that makes a difference.

Also like others have said start with incline first and also get used to changing the angle of the bench every workout as I found that helps to hit the chest a little more on incline.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Mix it up a bit mate, different reps ranges, different chest exercises etc your development has probably stagnated from being too repetitive. Do you go to failure? use rest pauses, negs etc?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

You're not going to get much (If any) development on a cut anyway. Calories will be too low for growth


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

No need for all the flyes movements, plus they aren't really a chest builder, more a pump exercise. Not saying there useless, they do have there place but that not that volume.

Paused Heavy Flat BB Bench in the 5rep range. 5 sets

Incline DB/BB Bench 8-12 Range (Pick your preference) 5 sets

Flye Movement wether it be DB or Cable 5sets

If your chest is knackered after that your doing something wrong. Part from that, eat in a surplus, your chest wont grow in a caloric deficit.

Without knowing more about the rest of your routine, id recommend a PPL type training, doing PPL Rest PPL so the chest gets hit twice a week.


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

Trev182 said:


> Without knowing more about the rest of your routine, id recommend a PPL type training, doing PPL Rest PPL so the chest gets hit twice a week.


been thinking about this alot just dont know if ill have enuff time to full recover may be something I start when I start my bulk


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

Mockett said:


> been thinking about this alot just dont know if ill have enuff time to full recover may be something I start when I start my bulk


I have been doing a strength based PPL programme for 3 months on a cut, the exact way I recommended and I have recovered ok, my diet is perfect which helps.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

For starters that's not a great pic at all and cant really see much.

Secondly, if you're cutting you're not going to make any great inroads into building any muscle.

Lastly, presuming your training is not terrible it's probably more to do with the way you're built. Not to say it can't be improved on, but you need to bear that in mind.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Try reverse grip bench press - works the upper pecs much harder than inclines do - http://www.flexonline.com/training/chest/trial-incline-vs-reverse-grip

Do it wide grip, with bar starting above upper chest but lowered in a slight arc so at the bottom its over the lower chest. Tuck delts and scapulae tight into the bench... you should really feel it hard in the upper and outer pecs. Use a moderate weight, 8-12 rep range. If you find it difficult to un rack the bar use a spotter or a smith machine.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

How about pre Exhaust the upper chest with the flys from the bottom first then hit your bench


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

try guillotine press,but be careful.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> Start your workout by doing inclines first.


This. Keep your chest guessing.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

It's not about making it "guess" it's so you can lift heavier and use your energy for the first exercise which will be incline


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Lots of good advice been given,just wondering what is the max weight you bench for reps ?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

I had the same problem. I stuck 500mg test in my leg for 15 weeks and it filled out


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Incline first, heavy dumbells and twist them together at the top and squeeze, i go up the angles to finally a steep incline with a lighter weight.

Use dropsets until failure, incline flys, narrow grip incline smith machine, dips. In the evening after my workout i do 200 pressups with

bars, feet elevated high, sets of 25. My chest the next day is shredded up near the collarbone area.


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

gearchange said:


> Lots of good advice been given,just wondering what is the max weight you bench for reps ?


have done 100 for 5 reps but that was middle of my bulk can still get out 70kg for 10 reps on my cut


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> I had the same problem. I stuck 500mg test in my leg for 15 weeks and it filled out


very tempted but i think i have a few more years in me left natty before i need to take the pin


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

incline barbell presses ...shoulders nipped in tight and squeezed together elbows tucked in no more than shoulder width apart ..push the bar up in an arch type motion ..keep the weight lighter than usual so you can keep perfect form and watch your chest contract ..if your not getting a good contraction in your upper chest chances are your hitting your front delts more than your chest so from ther adjust your elbow position till you can really feel it in your upper chest ..i think the main thing is tho keep it light ...when you start lifting with ego you tend to flare your elbows out more and hit your delts


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

samb213 said:


> incline barbell presses ...shoulders nipped in tight and squeezed together elbows tucked in no more than shoulder width apart ..push the bar up in an arch type motion ..keep the weight lighter than usual so you can keep perfect form and watch your chest contract ..if your not getting a good contraction in your upper chest chances are your hitting your front delts more than your chest so from ther adjust your elbow position till you can really feel it in your upper chest ..i think the main thing is tho keep it light ...when you start lifting with ego you tend to flare your elbows out more and hit your delts


So thats why I have huge delts then :thumb :Good advice Samb


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

it looks more like genetics to me than anything else, its quite hard to train chest and not work the pec minor so its stimulated to grow.

not much to be done apart from try adding in some incline and hoping ti fills out as you gain more size, **** thing to read but every one is a different shape


----------

